# My curly mousies- I'm liking 'em!



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I have been pleasantly surprised to find that the curly mousies born to the ones off the truckmeeces are looking much different than the ones that have shown up randomly over the years in my litters. Those poor things were obviously congenitally malformed heads like tiny buffalo, hunched posture, tiny eyes and ears....

These look good me, healthwise at least. They are also very friendly, seeking out attention all the time. I like 'em! these were fathered by a brindled buck off of a splashed shaded Siamese, which yielded quite a wide variety of colors and types.

Girls-













Boys-

These were fathered by a Siamese splashed longhaired buck off a brindled doe.


----------



## Bella791 (Jun 29, 2011)

Such an attractive look on mice I think, I love the curly coats.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Gotta love a good fuzz butt


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

They are lovely!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

Are you going to try to get a tighter curl in them or do you like them how they are? Curious!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm not sure if that would be a good idea. It could be that the reason these aren't having runny sore looking eyes and irritated looking ears is because they are not as tightly curled as the others I've had born of my old stock. These curlies look good now; we'll see if they have any of those problems as they reach adulthood. In some parts of the world it's prohibited to purposely breed varieties of animals that are considered to be 'suffering breeds.' I put my other curlies to sleep when it was apparent that they were miserable, and I'd do the same again if I see that occurring.

The extent to which the curliness is still apparent is attractive enough. The fur is thick and healthy, and the long haired ones still show a fair amount of curl. And I love the crazy mixed up genetics in these litters. I especially love the diluted brindle female; the muted orange, brown and red against the creamy background is yummy.


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

That light one in the second and third pics is gorgeous! I'd steal her!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You noticed I took TWO pix of her!? Yeah I think she's gorgeous; I love the pastel shades of diluted brindle.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I just keep coming back to this post to ogle the fluffy wonderfulness.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

do you mind me asking who sent these mice along? Also, there's lots of people out there who work on the tighter curl...perhaps you just had a bad line before...i'd say if these mice remain healthy, go for it!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They came from Nuedaimice. Haven't heard from her in months; wonder what happened to her?


----------

